# маленькая головка



## traducciones español

In this case this means Vita, the Small Head??? I'm not so clear, because I searched and I saw that Vita is a city, but what does the other part mean?

Этот день был назначен младшему сыну Вите, прозванному в городке Витой Маленькой Головкой: он от рождения был обделен умом и, несмотря на настойчивые усилия отца, так и не научился заводить часы в свое время.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## morzh

traducciones español said:


> In this case this means Vita, the Small Head??? I'm not so clear, because I searched and I saw that Vita is a city, but what does the other part mean?
> 
> Этот день был назначен младшему сыну Вите, прозванному в городке Витой Маленькой Головкой: он от рождения был обделен умом и, несмотря на настойчивые усилия отца, так и не научился заводить часы в свое время.
> Thank you in advance!



Yes it means exactly that:"Vita the Small-headed". The explanation follows: he was challenged in the smarts department, a simpleton, and, despite all his father's efforts, never learned to wind up his watch on time.


----------



## Maroseika

traducciones español said:


> In this case this means Vita, the Small Head??? I'm not so clear, because I searched and I saw that Vita is a city, but what does the other part mean?


Вита is a boy name, not city.


----------



## traducciones español

Thanks again


----------



## IgorMarx

Витя is short form of Виктор (Victor) name that is used for applying to small boys or good friends

Витя (nominative case - "Who?")
Вити (genitive "Absence of Vitya")
Вите (dative - "Give to Vitya")
Витю (accusative - "I saw Vitya")
Витей (ablative "By Vitya")
О Вите (prepositional case: "About Vitya")


----------



## IgorMarx

"Витой Маленькая Головка" is his nick (first word in ablative case, successive ones in nominative, as complex name)


----------



## estreets

Agree with Maroseika.
It's a boy's name in this case, but not a common proper name. Normally Vita can be a girl's name but that author used it to name a boy.


----------



## spirituelle

How he was named? He was named "Витой Маленькой Головкой".
What was his nickname? "Витая Маленькая Головка".
"Витая" means "twisted"
So, we can say, Vitya was living in a small town where he got his nickname A little twisted head.


----------



## IgorMarx

No-no, "вит*а*я" means "twisted", that's true, but here we have another word "Вита" that is wry form of "Витя". So, as I can guess, his nick is "Вита Маленькая Головка".

BTW, depending on context of whole story, "Маленькая головка" may mean "Small pennis".


----------



## estreets

to IgorMarx
the context of this story implies just Small Head.


----------



## IgorMarx

He was named "Витой Маленькой Головкой" - usually people don't speak so.
He was named "Витой Маленькая Головка" - it is correct. Often only first word changes (depending on case) in such complex names.


----------



## estreets

IgorMarx said:


> He was named "Витой Маленькой Головкой" - usually people don't speak so.
> He was named "Витой Маленькая Головка" - it is correct. Often only first word changes (depending on case) in such complex names.


to IgorMarx
What do you mean?
http://buida.ru/text/vita-malenkaya-golovka/


----------



## spirituelle

IgorMarx said:


> He was named "Витой Маленькой Головкой" - usually people don't speak so.
> He was named "Витой Маленькая Головка" - it is correct. Often only first word changes (depending on case) in such complex names.


It only depends on declination, they are both correct



estreets said:


> http://buida.ru/text/vita-malenkaya-golovka/


Ouuh, sorry, in this case, I was wrong about twisted head.

*Author,* people who wrote about Vitya=Vita were right
Look,
how was he named? He was named Витой (=Витей)
what was his name? Вита (=Витя)
So, he was Vita Little Head=Вита Маленькая головка


----------



## IgorMarx

Oh, sorry, my last post is unintelligible. In our case, his name is "Vita Small Head", where first word is wry form of "Витя" (that itself is short form of Victor). In the story somewhere the author calls him "Вита", somewhere "Маленькая Головка". Both mean the same person.


----------



## IgorMarx

spirituelle said:


> It only depends on declination, they are both correct
> 
> 
> Ouuh, sorry, in this case, I was wrong about twisted head.
> 
> *Author,* people who wrote about Vitya=Vita were right
> Look,
> how he was named? He was named Витой (=Витей)
> what was his name? Вита (=Витя)
> So, he was Vita Little Head=Вита Маленькая головка



Real name: Victor
Short form, used to call good friends, husband, small boys: Витя (=Vitya in transliteration)
Wry form, that gays invented to call the boy: Вита (=Vita)

Full nick name gays invented to call the person: "Вита Маленькая Головка"



"Вита" - I believe there is no such word in Russian language at all.


----------



## IgorMarx

Below are cases for our words:

(question - real name form, nick form)

Кто? - Витя, Вита Маленькая Головка
Кого? - Вити, Виты Маленькой Головки
Кому? - Вите, Вите Маленькой Головке
Кого? - Витю, Виту Маленькую Головку
Кем? - Витей, Витой Маленькой Головкой
О ком? - О Вите, О Вите Маленькой Головке.


----------



## Maroseika

Вита is not a wry forom of Витя but is one of the diminutives of Виктор: 
Виктор > Викта > Вита/Витаха/Виташка


----------



## traducciones español

Definitely, should I translate it Vita Small Head?


----------



## IgorMarx

traducciones español said:


> Definitely, should I translate it Vita Small Head?



Definitely *YES*


----------

